# Dovetail Template Master



## david cooksey (Jun 3, 2011)

Hi i wanted to make a blanket chest for my Grand Daughters and ran across these videos on Youtube

part1
YouTube - ‪3Dwoodworkingsupply's Channel‬‏

part2
YouTube - ‪3Dwoodworkingsupply's Channel‬‏

part3
YouTube - ‪3Dwoodworkingsupply's Channel‬‏

part4
YouTube - ‪3Dwoodworkingsupply's Channel‬‏

NOTE: i tried to attach them using the Url function but it failed


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

You might want to watch this, it is just out of view. go down on the page! Tell Me if it will work. The dovetails as narrow as His need to be finished with a band saw, or a handsaw http://www.woodworkersedge.com/DovetailRouterJig.htm Try this show,


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

I am sorry, This is a different way to do dovetails! I like it, take a look, and see what You think! WoodworkersEdge.com Tool Tip - The New Dovetail Router Jig !


----------



## david cooksey (Jun 3, 2011)

Dutch what about using a dremel router w/ item 125 from there web site like a dovetail bit, that guy stated that the smallest dovetail bit has a 1/4" shank diameter and a dremel's shank diameter is 1/8". 

But yes that sled is a great idea for making larger dovetails just gotta get a sled built.

I am going to make those jigs for all of my dovetail bits and be done with it using my Bosch Digital Angle Finder DWM 40L.

Dave


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

I don't know! I use My large router, or the table saw
or the bandsaw. But then, I don't have much time to work in My shop!


----------

